# Sea Fox boats?????



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody have any experience or know anybody with experience with Sea Fox boats? I have a buddy who is looking at a 266 with 2 150 yamahas and he ask me to see if I could get some feedback from anyone on the forum.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had no problems with my 2005 Sea Fox(23' CC).


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 2003 seafox 237 with twin 90's. I have had great experience with the mercury's. The boat does it's job. 
Others with huge deep pockets will chime in and destroy the seafox name because it's not as nice as their $125,000 center console boat. 
Seafox is a entry level boat. It lacks storage, but over all in my opinion, it has served every need that I have. 
I have taken my boat close to 4000 miles over the last three seasons. 

It works great for me. 
I go 30-40 miles out just about every trip I make. As long as the seas are right, my boat will go anywhere. 
Its been the perfect boat for me and my budget.

As for any saltwater boat, things on the boat will need maintenance from time to time. But that's with any saltwater boat at any price.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

One I walked over I noticed some of the fasteners were not stainless thats all I can really touch on


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I wouldn't purchase one but thats strictly my opinion. Those boast feel hollow and it gets stress cracks frequently


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 2012 SeaFox 220XT with a YF150. I love it and have had no major issues with it. The gel coat in one spot by a cup holder has had issues. The front live well would splash into the bilge and one or two tiny things but SeaFox fixed it all under warranty no problem. A couple screws on hatches need to be tightened every year. The build quality is fine, not superb, but I haven't had problems other than mentioned. I like the lifetime hull warranty. I've been happy with customer support. I LOVED the price. And it's got a Yamaha on the back.... Have your buddy crawl around on one at the dealer and he can get a feel for the build quality. It's not a yellowfin but you're not paying yellowfin prices. It all depends on your priorities...

Note that SeaFox did have problems around the mid 2000s and some of those boats had issues like the stress cracks mentioned. Because of the poor quality for a while SeaFox got a bad rap. If you talk to actual owners of recent SeaFoxes, most, myself included, would not hesitate to buy another. Quality control, design, wiring, and support have all improved. 

Oh, Chapman mentioned storage. My bay boat has tons of it. Lockable rod compartments, several storage compartments, an insulated fish box, two live wells, plenty of room in the upper console for storage of several beach bags, plenty of space for my five batteries and two chargers in the console, a big anchor compartment, a floor compartment for a five gallon bucket and cast net.... You get the idea. Storage room is boat specific so some will be better than others. 

If someone is bashing a SeaFox, ask them if they've ever owned one and, if so, what year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksabansdad (Jul 21, 2014)

*I wouldn't buy one...*

Very thin hulls, I have a buddy who bought a 2013 22' viper model and through the anchor locker you can actually shine a flash light and see it through the hull. Also, has a really bad tendancy to porpoise at speeds over 40mph even on slick flat water. You can hear the water slap echoing from the bow to the stern and it can slam really hard in rough water and sound like it's about to break in two. I've heard A LOT of negative things about Sea Fox, if it were my money I wouldn't risk it... You get what you pay for.


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

I looked at a couple of Sea Foxes during my search, decent boats but most of them had a significant amount of stress cracks. Most looked cosmetic but it gave me reason to pause. I don't know if it was from abuse or questionable construction.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

nicksabansdad said:


> Very thin hulls, I have a buddy who bought a 2013 22' viper model and through the anchor locker you can actually shine a flash light and see it through the hull. Also, has a really bad tendancy to porpoise at speeds over 40mph even on slick flat water. You can hear the water slap echoing from the bow to the stern and it can slam really hard in rough water and sound like it's about to break in two. I've heard A LOT of negative things about Sea Fox, if it were my money I wouldn't risk it... You get what you pay for.


I can shine a flash light in my palm and I can see light coming through in the dark. But my hands are very well made. Jesus made my hands very strong. 
And as for porpoising; adjust your trim will solve that. Trim tab adjustments may also be needed. That's with any boat.
If you jump a wave in rough water, most boat will slap if they land flat, it's called gravity. 
If you have a ton of money, get a different boat.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BubbaFett said:


> I looked at a couple of Sea Foxes during my search, decent boats but most of them had a significant amount of stress cracks. Most looked cosmetic but it gave me reason to pause. I don't know if it was from abuse or questionable construction.


Any boat of any make will have stress cracks from being irresponsibly docked or operator error when docking


----------



## Flyn4fish (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought 2013 Viper 22 with a 150 Yamaha on the back. It's an entry level boat. Tons of storage, no stress cracks yet. Fished hard last year, no major complaints with the boat. As to the porpoise at speed, I notice it'll trim out and no porpoise. I looked at the Key West and an Epic, but for my price point the Sea Fox was a great deal. Time will tell if they have gotten their act together, but for now I'm a happy customer.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would not own a seafox they like the Yugo of boats. Poor craftsmanship:thumbdown:


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the 2003 210 cc. Does everything a 21' boat should do. Can't have people moving around while the boat is moving or you'll be playing with trim tabs a lot. Livewell is on port side, and when that bad boy is full, you better watch the weight distribution, but it holds someone on a ling tower in 1-4s.

It's my first boat. If you are the kind that thinks you get what you pay for, you are too good for a brand, materialistic, or just piss and moan about little shit, might want to look at a yellowfin. 

Basically, if you can't wear a nautica polo and have to buy the lacoste, don't bother with sea fox.


----------



## nicksabansdad (Jul 21, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> I can shine a flash light in my palm and I can see light coming through in the dark. But my hands are very well made. Jesus made my hands very strong.
> And as for porpoising; adjust your trim will solve that. Trim tab adjustments may also be needed. That's with any boat.
> If you jump a wave in rough water, most boat will slap if they land flat, it's called gravity.
> If you have a ton of money, get a different boat.


Well God definitely didn't make a Sea Fox, and I'm quite well aware of gravity's effects, if the hull is designed properly, it won't slap, but you may not know the difference or even what a quality boat looks like if you're defending a sea fox. You know what boat doesn't have those problems and wont break the bank? Sea Hunt. Way better resale value too. Poorly made light boats require using the trim to prevent porpoising, well designed boats ride great without any trim, motor or tabs... You must sell Sea Fox to be defending them so hard...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

nicksabansdad said:


> well designed* boats ride great without *any trim, *motor *or tabs


No dog in the fight but I've been on some boats without motors and while the ride was smooth, there was substantial room for improvement with the top end.


----------



## nicksabansdad (Jul 21, 2014)

How do you ride a boat with no motor? We aren't talking about sailing in this thread, lol.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bubbafett, when were you looking and how old were the boats you were looking at?

take a look on eBay, Craigslist, boat trader, and the other sites. See how many used newer SeaFoxes are for sale. It's my assumption that if they were bad boats that there would be more people trying to get rid of them... But I don't know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

nicksabansdad said:


> Just a response to fin-icky, sorry, I didn't realize this was such a critical topic. I'll refrain from making any more horrible puns if fin-icky will refrain from defending a horrible brand. Do yourself a favor and type Sea Hunt vs Sea Fox in thehulltruth.com and see what pops up...



Which model sea fox did you have?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stop derailing the thread.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 2000 21' center console with a 150 Johnson that is still a great fishing boat. Somebody said it's an entry level boat, and that's correct, and I don't mind flopping a bloody fish into it like I probably would for a boat twice the price. I'd buy another one.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nicksabansdad said:


> . You must sell Sea Fox to be defending them so hard...




So you joined the Forum to jump in hard here???.............What's Your back story Mr. Credibility???


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

nicksabansdad said:


> Well God definitely didn't make a Sea Fox, and I'm quite well aware of gravity's effects, if the hull is designed properly, it won't slap, but you may not know the difference or even what a quality boat looks like if you're defending a sea fox. You know what boat doesn't have those problems and wont break the bank? Sea Hunt. Way better resale value too. Poorly made light boats require using the trim to prevent porpoising, well designed boats ride great without any trim, motor or tabs... You must sell Sea Fox to be defending them so hard...


ill take my boat anywhere you'll take yours.
And no, I don't sell boats for a living, I save lives for a living. 
Thanks for asking though...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> So you joined the Forum to jump in hard here???.............What's Your back story Mr. Credibility???


He dont have any. He works at Legendary so of course he's gonna trash a boat they don't sell.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's obvious you joined this forum just to bash a seafox boat. 
You must be bored.
Go fishing...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Any boat of any make will have stress cracks from being irresponsibly docked or operator error when docking


Umm no. There is a huge difference between catastrophic damage and stress cracks. Stress cracks are formed from inferior or improper glass work, over flexing of the hull etc. There are a a lot of boats that have em, and a lot of reasons why they do.

I wouldn't spend my $$ on one but hey, if that is his price point and he finds a good deal... Lots of them floating around out there.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought a 2012 220XT with a Yamaha 150. Did a lot of research before deciding to buy, and for those who have owned them or spent time with them (vs those that just have an opinion), they have positive reviews. For the money, it's a good boat. Handles the chop on the bay very well, tops out between 43-45mph, has decent fit and finish, tons of storage, two live wells, is a dry boat, and has a ton of casting room for fishing. So far, I like mine.
Mark


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

They are a budget boat. That's not a knock or a praise- just a fact. Their pricing puts them exactly where they belong in the market- not the same quality as boats priced above them, but certainly not crap. They've been around for a while- so they definitely have some traction in the marketplace and they should continue to be around to support their products. 

Bottom line is to me- if you are typically happy buying budget type stuff then the Sea Fox will be just fine. But if you are the type of person that always buys budget stuff and then complains about the quality- well- you will do the same here.

When I was looking at boats, the Sea Fox was one of the first brands I looked at and you could definitely tell where they cut some corners to be cheaper. But that's just it- their goal is to save you money. 

The old adage, "You get what you pay for." can be seen with a negative connotation- but I don't think it is, because it too many cases you DON'T GET what you pay for. There are definitely some overpriced boats in the market and those are the ones to really stay away from, if you ask me. I find it ironic that someone mentioned Sea Hunt because I think that is one boat that you definitely don't get what you paid for- they are overpriced (at least in their bay boats). 

At the end of the day- be honest about what your budget is and get the best boat you can afford.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 2008 236 Sea Fox. It is a great entry level boat for the money. I have put many hours on the boat and have rode it pretty hard and the hull is still strong. The biggest complaint I have about it is the wire does not seem to hold up well even though mine is kept around fresh water and have only been in Salt Water 10-15 trips (one being a week long trip to the Bahamas). Also , a big factor is the dealer who is doing the rigging (as with any boat), make sure they do a good job with the wiring of accessories or you will have trouble down the road.


----------

